#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-13
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<BeckySanderlin`x> "Tokyo’s ban on anime, manga and games featuring “virtual crimes” or which are “likely to interfere with the healthy development of youth” has passed after the DPJ agreed to support it."
<ChinnoDog> Uh, you can't depict crimes?
<jedijf> dance dance is healthy?
<ChinnoDog> So, Speed Racer has to obey the speed limit now?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: are you sure that didn't come from The Onion?
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://sleepywood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=10309575
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Tokyo%E2%80%99s+ban+on+anime%2C+manga+and+games+featuring+%E2%80%9Cvirtual+crimes%E2%80%9D+or+which+are+%E2%80%9Clikely+to+interfere+with+the+healthy+development+of+youth%E2%80%9D+has+passed+a&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<PennBot> Title: Tokyo’s ban on anime, manga and games featuring “virtual crimes” or which are “likely to interfere with the healthy development of youth” has passed a - Google Search (at www.google.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-14
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hey
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> I need more sleep! :-/
<rmg51> other than that, slowly
<maco> i should go to sleep
<InHisName> I've got enough sleep but not enough day left to do all my todo list.
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: better take back some of that sleep for a refund.
<BeckySanderlin`x> "{#WikiLeaks founder, Julian Assange, has been granted bail by UK court. http://on.cnn.com/f2l5ct"
<PennBot> Title: CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News (at on.cnn.com)
<ChinnoDog> BeckySanderlin`x: I get page not found
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2010/12/14/wikileaks-founder-granted-bail/
<PennBot> Title: WikiLeaks founder granted bail This Just In - CNN.com Blogs (at news.blogs.cnn.com)
<ChinnoDog> That one works.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: and where do I find the sleep refund dept ?
<InHisName> Working on fixing boot problems with older machine and ubuntu upgrade failed [10.04]
<InHisName> /dev/sda5 was not cleanly unmounted, check forced
<InHisName> I ran gparted CD and run fsck on '/dev/sda5'    gparted called it /dev/hdb5     STILL get not cleanly unmounted error. What else do I need to do before rebooting ?
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: I SAW YOUR PAGE ON REDDIT :) upvote
<InHisName> More notes on screen - next several:
<InHisName> sda2: clean,   sda6: clean        skipping Appmor profile    [what's this thing?]
<InHisName> Long one:  since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an UpStart job, you may also use  the start(8) utility e.g. start S49console-setup
<InHisName> start: unknown job S49console-setup
<InHisName> I'd like to learn how to salvage this one and bring it back to life.  Seems like a useful ubuntu learning challenge.
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: at the counter with the sheep behind it with the number tattooed on its side.
<ChinnoDog> Is it proper etiquette to list cousins that are not first cousins on fb in the family relationship section?
<BeckySanderlin`x> lol
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: if so, then what about 3rd cousins twice removed ?
<ChinnoDog> Exactly. Generally you would just call them all "cousins" unless you want to be specific. I'm specific, but fb isn't.
<ChinnoDog> So, do I add my 2nd cousin as my cousin?
<InHisName> sure - then like having GIANT family
<ChinnoDog> So you don't think this is a good idea?
<ChinnoDog> If you can legally date them, don't list them as family?
<InHisName> Depends on whether THEY like or object to that
<andrew> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/CousinTree_kinship.svg
<ChinnoDog> Well, there is no way for me to know that. The only question is, will my first cousin be offended that I list all those other cousins?
<InHisName> If you goal is to race to over 5,000 friends go for it! All all you can find.
<ChinnoDog> andrew: it wasn't until I looked it up on wikipedia and studied that graphic that I understood cousin relationships correctly
<ChinnoDog> I didn't say they were my friend. I said I was related to them. haha
<InHisName> I keep forgetting the removed part.  What was the wikipedia link ?
<ChinnoDog> removed = separation in generations
<andrew> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d7/CousinTree_kinship.svg
<andrew> or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cousin
<PennBot> Title: Cousin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<InHisName> Ha Ha  language choice 'simple english'     alot shorter and few words than normal english
<InHisName> well, where are the ubuntu guru s ?
<BeckySanderlin`x> i need one
<BeckySanderlin`x> seems Pulseaudio
<BeckySanderlin`x> is not working properly
<BeckySanderlin`x> w/ my system
<InHisName> I had that too a while ago.  Not sure what I did though.
<BeckySanderlin`x> THINK!
<InHisName> May have been UNinstalling it then REinstalled it     but only a guess.
<InHisName> I had tried the other audio driver but it didn't do me any good either.  Then after REinstalling pulseaudio it started to work,  I think.
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: thanks for the comment :)
<jthan> BeckySanderlin`x: what about pulse isn't working?
<BeckySanderlin`x> umm
<BeckySanderlin`x> it stutters
<BeckySanderlin`x> when i have it installe
<BeckySanderlin`x> installed*
<jthan> Just all sounds, in general
<BeckySanderlin`x> yes, flash, mp3, movies skip too
<jthan> Hm. Back in my Gentoo days I had a lot of run-ins with Pulseaudio problems.
<jthan> Let me think for a few minutes.
<jthan> btw - how do we all feel about the possibility for "daily updates" or whatever term they used for the next major release?
<BeckySanderlin`x> 11.04?
<BeckySanderlin`x> daily as in.. everyday an update will be pushed out?
<ChinnoDog> So, something new can break every day?
<BeckySanderlin`x> eredai
<jthan> hold on..
<jthan> I think it might have been ssweeny that posted it on twitter.
<jthan> ssweeny: was it you? :-P
<jthan> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/opensuse-and-ubuntu-rollercoasters
<PennBot> Title: The openSUSE and Ubuntu Rollercoasters | Linux Journal (at www.linuxjournal.com)
<jthan> The Register quoted Mark Shuttleworth, founder of Canonical and Ubuntu, as saying he would be moving the popular distribution from its six-month release cycle to daily updates through the Ubuntu Software Center. This sent shock waves throughout Ubuntu with lots of cheers and a few jeers, but mostly lots more speculation. Some thought this was another indication of Canonical's newly forming direction while many worried that more bugs and instability 
<BeckySanderlin`x> eh. my pc is filled w/ bugs, it really doesnt matter
<BeckySanderlin`x> plus, i get Update monitor asking for me to allow updates anyways almost every week
<BeckySanderlin`x> so theres no real diff
<jthan> Right - but there are certain things that only change with major releases whereas with said ^ system, it could happen.. anytime
<jthan> Or - that's how I'd imagine it works.
<jthan> @stats
<PennBot> jthan: I have 2 registered users with 1 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<jthan> logs?
<PennBot> <pleia2> we haz logs, http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/PennBot/ or What happens in #ubuntu-us-pa stays in the logs
<BeckySanderlin`x> i'd welcome it i guess. i have no sound so if it helps me to get some, i'd gladly be alll for it
<ssweeny> jthan: what did i do now?
<jthan> ssweeny: Did you RT that link that I just shared? About the possibility for "rolling releases" of sorts with Ubuntu?
 * ssweeny posted no such link about rolling releases
<ssweeny> and besides that was just a rumor
<jthan> Was it?
 * jthan doesn't know
<jthan> I just read it.
<ssweeny> the man himself said that wasn't what they're doing
<jthan> "the man"
<jthan> haha
<ssweeny> he said it should be easier to get fixes into ubu
<jthan> I see.
<ssweeny> and that might include updating packages more often
<jthan> Well thank you for furthering our Ubuntu education.
 * ssweeny does what he can
<pleia2> he was just talking about ppas and other rapid dev tools
<pleia2> mangling that into "ubuntu becomes rolling release" gets more page hits though :)
<jthan> Haha. I'd imagine.
<jthan> If Ubuntu /did/ become rolling release, I'd probably throw a party.
<jthan> I would invite everyone I knew. And everyone I don't know.
<jthan> pleia2: on a similar note (but not really) when is Debian 6.0 set to be stable?
<pleia2> "when it's ready"
 * jthan puts it on his calendar
<pleia2> they don't really do estimates, probably early next year though, the beta2 installer just came out last week
<pleia2> RC bugs are still over 100, so it won't be by the end of the year
<jthan> Yeah I saw your approval of the installer. Haha
<jthan> I was going to work on Debian bugs for Google Code in but then I got hit hard with work so.. :-(
<pleia2> yeah, mostly I'm just happy they didn't mess it up, still the good old debian installer I know and love
<jthan> I'm a big fan of the ncurses installer.
<pleia2> yeah, I didn't try their improved gui installer
<jthan> The only place I'm using Debian at this point is on my Linode anyhow.
<jthan> So that isn't so much of an option even if I liked it.
<jedijf> BeckySanderlin`x: i always start with lspci to get audio card info and then google that device and the release you are running -someone has encountered fixed/shot/killed themselves prior
<BeckySanderlin`x>  Creative Labs [SB Live! Value] EMU10k1X
<jedijf> @google ubuntu EMU10k1X
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno.
<jedijf> not a good start
<jedijf> [ubuntu] [SOLVED] No sound for emu10k1x on Hardy [Archive ...:  <http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-846804.html
<PennBot> Title: [ubuntu] [SOLVED] No sound for emu10k1x on Hardy [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<jedijf> real bot ^
<jedijf> google is your friend
<PennBot> I already had it that way, jedijf.
<jthan> google?
<PennBot> Somebody said google is your friend, jthan
<jedijf> everyone should
<jthan> ha
<jthan> Who does Bing get to be friends with?
<jedijf> bing is a friend of bill's
<jthan> Oh.
<jthan> bing?
<PennBot> It has been said that bing is the new default search engine in ie now, jthan
<jedijf> aa reference, too for bonus points
<jedijf> bing is also a friend of bill's
<jedijf> bing?
<PennBot> It has been said that bing is the new default search engine in ie now or a friend of bill's, jedijf
<MutantTurkey> bing is nice i think.
<MutantTurkey> alittle more linux compatability with silverlight would be nice though.
<andrew> technically speaking, anything is more than zero
<MutantTurkey> moonlight fails
<andrew> True, but in the same sentence, I must add, moonlight != silverlight
<MutantTurkey> moonlight < silverlight
<jthan> which is less than sunlight!
<MutantTurkey> don't even get me started about sun... :p
<andrew> daystar?
<PennBot> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19991208
<BeckySanderlin`x> GRRRRR... ive had it.
<jedijf> the joys of Linux \o/
 * jthan wants a new distro
<jthan> just to be different.
<BeckySanderlin`x> now theres no sound in games.
<BeckySanderlin`x> it used to have sound
<BeckySanderlin`x> even in Steam games
<BeckySanderlin`x> but i musta did something b/c theres no sound in Steam
<BeckySanderlin`x> im sad
<BeckySanderlin`x> one thing tho.. Vent + Wine works
<BeckySanderlin`x> but that used to work in my old config
<jthan> Steam.. you using wine there too?
<MutantTurkey> wine...
<BeckySanderlin`x> i wonder if i should..
<jthan> Is there a linux native steam client?
<BeckySanderlin`x> yes jthan
<jthan> ooh.
<BeckySanderlin`x> no
<jthan> alright.
<jthan> What games do you play?
 * jthan never had a whole lot of luck with wine + games + Linux
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://steamcommunity.com/id/BeckySanderlin/games?tab=all
<PennBot> Title: Steam Community :: c.BeckySanderlin :: Games (at steamcommunity.com)
<BeckySanderlin`x> i play more but for some reason steam doesnt display those
<jthan> dang.
<BeckySanderlin`x> anyways.. DNL is coming on shortly. need foods then TV
<andrew> http://twitter.com/#!/google/statuses/14797714273337344
<PennBot> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
<BeckySanderlin`x> thanks for trying to help
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: did you buy that bundle? I don't know about the others, but Braid remains one of my favorite games.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-15
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: yes i bought the bundle
<ssweeny> haven't played any of them yet
<BeckySanderlin`x> A special message for Internet insomniacs. - [http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944730 ]
<PennBot> Title: Very Mary-Kate: Sexy Time - CollegeHumor video (at www.collegehumor.com)
<BeckySanderlin`x> TYPO: A special message for Internet insomniacs. - [http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944737 ]
<PennBot> Title: GO TO SLEEP! - CollegeHumor video (at www.collegehumor.com)
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: the bundle is a bit of a cheat though since Osmos was also in the first bundle
<ChinnoDog> ooh. double_billing--
<ChinnoDog> but still
<ChinnoDog> braid++
<ChinnoDog> I guess since they are letting you donate it is mostly irrelevant. Just donate based on new stuff you get.
<ChinnoDog> also
<ChinnoDog> braid_soundtrack++
<ssweeny> yess
<ChinnoDog> I went to Magnatune and listened to the CDs those tracks came from. I really like them.
<maco> braid?!
<maco> braid is in the bundle?
<maco> and it runs on linux? without wine?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: does it use wine?
<maco> i considered buying the windows version and crossing my fingers on wine because it was so fun on my friend's xbox
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: as far as i can tell it runs natively
<ssweeny> but i've heard that the windows version works in wine
<ssweeny> the guy talked about a linux port months ago and i guess he came through
<andrew> This wait until my lunch break is taking forever
<andrew> Meh, it's not like i'm getting much work done in the mean time waiting for lunch
<andrew> 81 miunutes
<andrew> meh
<BeckySanderlin`x> so this is what productivity looks like.
<andrew> BeckySanderlin`x: I can't help the fact that there is a CR-48 sitting next to my desk.
<andrew> ohh fancy
<andrew> http://i.imgur.com/We0o4.jpg
<jthan> andrew: whre'd you get that?
<jthan> where*
<andrew> get what?
<jthan> The cr-48
<andrew> the UPS people delivered it to me
<jthan> That's not as helpful as I'd have hoped
<andrew> and before that, I filled out a form
<andrew> http://www.google.com/chromeos/pilot-program.html
<PennBot> Title: Pilot Program - Chrome OS (at www.google.com)
<andrew> There was no middle step, no "hey, it's on the way", no nothing
<andrew> jthan: Is that a bit more helpful?
<jthan> I see.
<jthan> How'd you get selected?
<jthan> Kids...
 * jthan has instant jealousy 
<jthan> ssweeny: ChinnoDog: What's braid?
<jthan> time manipulation..
<andrew> jthan: dunno, my hopes were down until it showed up
<jthan> Lol. They're supposed to tell you if you've been selected.
<andrew> Said who?
<jthan> The survey
<andrew> they did tell me that i was selected, when I opened it up, there was a nice letter on the screen for me
<jthan> Lol.
<BeckySanderlin`x> NSFW : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xc_BJxdDgg
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Wendy Ho - Poop Noodle - HOfficial video (at www.youtube.com)
<MutantTurkey> somehow i think posting NSFW in a SWF channel isn't encouraged.
<MutantTurkey> but at least you have the decency to say NSFW.
<ssweeny> if you post a NSFW link in a SWF channel, is that channel really still SFW?
 * ssweeny goes off to meditate
<MutantTurkey> philosoraptor moment!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-16
<jthan> ssweeny: really meditate, or just kidding?
<jthan> Debate: Is where you go to college important? Will it impact the rest of your life majorly?
<n2diy> jthan, yes
<jthan> Now so?
<jthan> how*
<n2diy> jthan,  google for the economics of going to college, or similar terms. Leaving college with $200k of debt can/could be a major challenge, as compared to someone who had been working and saving for that period of time.
<jthan> Yeah - but I mean.. Do you think where you go to college will impact your likeliness to get a "decent job?"
<n2diy> jthan, I can't answer that, but if you get into Yale and join the Skull and Bones club you'll have a lot of "distinguished " company, with lots of strings to pull for you. :)
<jthan> True.
<jthan> I'd call that unrealistic, though.
<jthan> Not /everyone/ can go to yale
<n2diy> jthan, yes, so would I. But....
<n2diy> BRB
<jthan> k
<n2diy> B
<jthan> I started looking at colleges. I'm a junior. Stressed out about it, too.
<n2diy> jthan, when we chose the Tech school I attended my primary reason was because the school was a 20 minute train ride from my apartment, Dad liked it because it wasn't a diploma mill. (DeVry, Lincoln etc..)
<jthan> Right.
<n2diy> jthan, I think I got a lot of job interviews because the HR people never heard of Phila. Wireless Tech. Institute, and wanted to see what one of its students looked like!? :)
<jthan> That's possible. I must say I never heard of it :-)
<n2diy> jthan, It was (is?) the oldest electronic tech school in the country, the radio operators on the Titanic trained there, or so the story goes. And it is in a cool location, 15th and Pine.The campes consisted of two three story row house joined together.
<jthan> That's definitely different.
<n2diy> jthan, have you ever sold a linux box? I need to raise some money, and think I'll sell one of my backup boxes. I'm going to post to NEPA classifieds, NEPA cheap cycle, etc... But I've never written an add before.
<jthan> I only ever sold computers I built custom for people.
<jthan> :-/
<n2diy> roger that, so it was basically sold before you built it. I have to attract attention, I think I'll promote it as a CAD box, sounds better than a curbside rescue.
<jthan> What are the specs?
<n2diy> 1.2 ghz cpu, 512 ram, 20 gig hd. cd burner and lan card.
<jthan> Sell it as a server?
<n2diy> jthan, that's an idea. This is coal country, so I'm not sure if the folks around here would be interested in that. The box is setup so you could besign something with CAD, and then use the box to control the machinery to make the end product.
<n2diy> design
<jthan> hm
<n2diy> well, couldn' build a house with it, but it can control drills lathes, mills etc...
<jthan> Right
<n2diy> jthan, did you take any electives that would lead you in a course of study, or are you still open as to a major?
<jthan> Open. But I am thinking bioengineering/biomedical
<jthan> def some kind of life science
<jthan> Also environmental engineering is a possibility
<jthan> Definitely a growing field as climate change occurs
<n2diy> Roger that,definitely a cool field. I worked as a Biomed Equipment Tech. for three years.
<jthan> Yeah? Where at?
<jthan> and what did that entail?
<n2diy> Kennedy Memorial Hospital System in S. Jersey, my job was to protect patients from doctors and nurses. At least make sure they didn't electrocute them with the EKG monitors, basically any electronics that came in contact with the patient had to be approved by me before it could be used, and had to be inspected on a fiked schedule, to ensure it was functioning correctly.
<jthan> That sounds fun.
<n2diy> and if it broke, either I fiked it, or had it fixed.
<jthan> What do you do nwo?
<jthan> now*
<n2diy> Coming out of retirment, and hopefully converting the world to computers that run FOSS.
<jthan> Ooh. I thought you were younger.
<jthan> Well.. I mean :-P
<jthan> You could still be
<n2diy> Well, I retired early, and with the current state of the economy, prematurely, in five days I hit 55.
<jthan> I see. Sorry to hear it.
<n2diy> NP, I still have the mind of an 18 year old.
<jthan> All that counts.
<n2diy> Yep.
<n2diy> I got the munchies, so I'll TTYL, GL.
<jthan> Thanks. :-)
<jthan> Good talking w/ you
<InHisName> jthan, still around ?
<BeckySanderlin`x> - {Day changed to Thu Dec 16 00:00:00 2010}
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<erstazi> hello ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hi erstazi
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<andrew> snow++
<andrew> @karma snow
<PennBot> andrew: Karma for "snow" has been increased 4 times and decreased 4 times for a total karma of 0.
<pleia2> snow++
<andrew> yay!
<andrew> pleia2: Here in WC, the roads are white :)
<pleia2> it's 48F here, which is kinda chilly, but no snow :(
<andrew> (Thanks to the high of like 20F the past few days)
<andrew> pleia2: are the locals all bundled up?
<pleia2> yes, they are selling scarves and hats on the sidewalks
<andrew> Or are they walking around freezing and complaining about the cold
<pleia2> I went out last night without a coat and everyone was quite concerned
<andrew> haha
<andrew> It's about time, I finally ran the CR-48's battery down to nothing, only took 22 hours
<JonathanD> snow++
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/en0ti/i_am_an_ubuntu_unity_developer_ama/
<PennBot> Title: I am an Ubuntu Unity Developer, AMA : IAmA (at www.reddit.com)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-17
<ChinnoDog> Meeting?
<PennBot> I guess Meeting are good for catching up on sleep, ChinnoDog
<rmg51> we have meetings?
<rmg51> when did they start back up?
<pleia2> jthan set up the new meeting times a couple months back
<rmg51> and then just dropped everything ;-)
<ChinnoDog> yup
<ChinnoDog> Where is that jthan?
<rmg51> sarcasm just doesn't work right in chat :-(
<ChinnoDog> That was sarcasm?
<ChinnoDog> But, he did set it up, and he isn't here
<rmg51> he set it up this way so he could be here
<rmg51> this is what you get when you depend on a bot ;-)
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: lead this meeting plz
<PennBot> Wish I knew, ChinnoDog.
<rmg51> like I said, this is what happens when you depend on a bot
<ChinnoDog> a turkeybot
<MutantTurkey> A TURKEY WHERE?
<MutantTurkey> oh right here
<jthan> pleia2: well that was to acomodate my old job.. which at the time wasn't my old job.
<jthan> So now my work schedule is different.
<pleia2> ok
<jthan> But when I tried to step up (not just for meetings..) nobody else joined me, soo...
<jthan> andrew: Your brother ever ridden a shaft-driven bike?
<jthan> LIke those featured on the clymb today?
 * jthan wants to try one
<jthan> haha
<andrew> don't think so
<jthan> they're a great deal cheaper for the next three days
<InHisName> HiYaAlll
<ChinnoDog> morning, all
<ssweeny> morning ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-18
<andrew> Anyone else remember the days before modern browsers had the ability to undo the closing of a tab?
<rmg51> I remember the days when you got a bowser from your ISP :-D
<andrew> But how am I supposed to surf the web without aol?
<rmg51> http://www.aol.com/
<PennBot> Title: AOL.com - Welcome to AOL (at www.aol.com)
<andrew> *cringes knowing that there are still people like that*
<andrew> Actually, I'm looking forward to using teachparentstech.com
<MutantTurkey> andrew: what about those days?
<andrew> I just take for granted how easy ctrl+shift+t has made my life, that I often forget about the struggle that used to occur.
<rmg51> and of course everyone remembers that it was Microsoft that came up with the idea for tabbed browsing :-/
<andrew> Dear wise men of this channel, what year did the first keyboards come out with the windows key?
<rmg51> where would we be if not for Internet Explorer
<andrew> (I'm too young to remember.)
<MutantTurkey> andrew: i still haven't implemented that into my browser
<pleia2> andrew: am I allowed to answer?
<MutantTurkey> i haven't quite figured out how.
<andrew> MutantTurkey: implemented what?
<andrew> pleia2: sure
<MutantTurkey> reopening closed tabs
<andrew> Dear wise folk* of this channel, what year did the first keyboards come out with the windows key?
<pleia2> they started coming out with win95
<pleia2> so 94ish? I don't know exactly
<andrew> pleia2: so, 95, or 94
<pleia2> pretty sure
<andrew> i knew win95 was the start of it, but I don't recall the year
<MutantTurkey> i free all the memory of a tab when it closes in my browsers, so i'm not sure exactly how i would go about re-opening them. I'd have to save it to a disk cache or something
<pleia2> that's when it became standard anyway, weird keyboards may have had them earlier
<andrew> MutantTurkey: ctrl+shift+t
<pleia2> win95 was the first windows to have a start menu though, which is the purpose of the win key
<rmg51> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_key
<PennBot> Title: Windows key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<pleia2> rmg51: ah, nice
<andrew> I like the "Usage in non-Microsoft operating systems" section of that ^
<erstazi> pleia2: but the windows key was originally developed for win3.1
<pleia2> "originally introduced on the Microsoft Natural Keyboard before the release of Windows 95. This key became a standard key on PC keyboards since the release of the Windows 95 operating system."
<erstazi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_key#Usage_with_Microsoft_Windows << example
<PennBot> Title: Windows key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<erstazi> they had an extension or something, if I remember correctly
 * erstazi remembers win3.1
<pleia2> but 3.1 didn't have a start menu, what did it do?
<andrew> the cube effect
<pleia2> lol
<erstazi> hahaha
<erstazi> pleia2: I don't remember exactly
<andrew> Ok, someone fire up your vm of 3.1 that you have sitting around
 * rmg51 used 3.11
<pleia2> http://www.michaelv.org/ ?
<PennBot> Title: michaelv.org (at www.michaelv.org)
<andrew> well aren't you fancy?
<pleia2> aw, win key no worky
<andrew> winkey + scroll makes it bigger
<erstazi> pleia2: maybe this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_Manager
<PennBot> Title: Program Manager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<rmg51> try ctrl+scroll
<MutantTurkey>  its weird. my dad gets seemingly random and sudden urges to vaccum late at night. wtf.
<jedijf> he's broken
<jedijf> or......is it a dyson?
<MutantTurkey> i don't understand
<MutantTurkey> it is a crappy generic vaccuum cleaner.
<jedijf> see first answer...
<andrew> Once in a while I had those feelings at college
<MutantTurkey> lol he just stopped again.
<MutantTurkey> :| really aggrevating while trying to watch avatar.
<andrew> granted, this was like the once every 3 months when I was finally like... this place needs it
<MutantTurkey> andrew: thats accceptable.
<andrew> Also, 10pm isn't late, it was closer to 1am
<MutantTurkey> well. but still
<MutantTurkey> i have a baby sister?
<andrew> My senior year I cleaned occasionally before holding 20 person  meetings in the appartment
<andrew> that's a question?
<MutantTurkey> and extremely anal neighbors who once yelled at me for trekking the trash out to loudly
<MutantTurkey> i was trying to justify why 10pm would be a bad time
<erstazi> honestly, babies sleep through vacuuming
<andrew> The only time babies don't sleep is when you are trying to sleep.
<MutantTurkey> i wouldn't put it to a test either though
<erstazi> it can even put a baby to sleep, if you vacuum
<MutantTurkey> erstazi: thanks for the *great* tip
<erstazi> yeah, you can tell who the new parents are when they try to be always so quiet around their newborns. They will learn that this will bite them later on!
<MutantTurkey> i'll bear that in mind when i get married
<erstazi> Have yinz seen the videos of kids playing with iphones? I should record my son playing with my N900. Hilarious
<erstazi> He flips through the phone like a master, which is scary.
<MutantTurkey> i sort of want to try out a n900
<MutantTurkey> i feel like at this point, even though i'm only 16, i've already fallen far behind the times
<InHisName> Does that mean MutantTurkey is a has been already ?
<andrew> jw8z$M1;
<ChinnoDog> ...
<andrew> apparently my computer wasn't locked...
<ChinnoDog> haha
<ChinnoDog> That is a very secure password
<andrew> Not anymore
<ChinnoDog> ok, it /was/ a very secure password
<ChinnoDog> apg?
<andrew> apg?
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: apg is the Automated Password Generator
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<andrew> nope
<andrew> The worst part of that was that was my password at work...
<andrew> I say "was" because I *just* changed it (it was set to expire tomorrow anyways).
<ChinnoDog> I already exposed my work password here awhile back. haha
<ChinnoDog> I changed it asap. It sucked because I was logged into a lot of systems.
<andrew> Just change it to something that is said often in here and no one will be the wiser when you accidently say it
<andrew> Like to: "PennBot:" or something
<andrew> it has caps, lower case, and a symbol
<andrew> and no one would think twice when you accidently enter it in here
<andrew> well, that fun is done
<ChinnoDog> PennBot doesn't have any numbers
<PennBot> Dunno!
<ChinnoDog> Maybe if he were PennB0t..
<jthan> andrew: how's the cr-48?
<jthan> Anyone rush out to buy a nexus S?
<MutantTurkey>   :[
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-19
<andrew> jthan: morning
<BeckySanderlin`x> its still sleepy time
<andrew> nonsense
<andrew> I just finished an hours worth of driving
<andrew> I *should* sleep
<andrew> but I'm not sleepy (and I smell like campfire)
<InHisName> still awake, andrew ?
<BeckySanderlin`x> prolly not
<BeckySanderlin`x> All Internet porn “To be blocked” in the UK http://retwt.me/1Qcoy
<PennBot> Title: All Internet porn To be blocked in the UK (at retwt.me)
<waltman> O NOES!
<waltman> the pr0n must flow!
<BeckySanderlin`x> spice*
<jthan> andrew: morning
<InHisName> How to get root privs to click and drag copies from one window to another in ubuntu ?
<InHisName> andrew must only sleep while sun shines.  Just another hour or two and time to get up.
<andrew> sudo mv, but if you really want to do it in the gui, install the nautilus run as administrator package thing, and you can right click and open the folder as root
<InHisName> o hai andrew !
<andrew> been up since just before noon
<andrew> left md this morning ~2:45am
<InHisName> figured you'd sleep till sundown.
<ChinnoDog> Run as administrator?
<jedijf> gksu
<InHisName> How to 'run as administrtor' in ubuntu ?  [for future, I am copying]
<jedijf> InHisName: gksu <name of app>
<InHisName> what is name of app ---> 'file browser' ?
<InHisName> better yet, how to discover name of any app from it's gui ?
<jedijf> nautilus
<jedijf> about is a clue
<jedijf> usually under help
<InHisName> My be clue, want to find exact text to use in terminal mode ?    e.g terminal   'Help about' shows --> GNOME Terminal 2.30.2       I doubt that all those chars are in the commandname.
<InHisName> Tried right click on menu item --- Applications>Accessories>terminal   but no 'properties' to check for command name.
<andrew> What are you trying to do again?
<rmg51> besides confuse everyone? ;-)
<jedijf> InHisName: try gksu gnome-term<tab>    tab is your friend - anything that starts Gnome is usually gnome-blahblah
<jedijf> tab is your friend
<andrew> I'd like to know InHisName 's goal before we help him down a road towards failure. (I get this way when anyone asks about opening random things as root.)
<jedijf> in the right click area 'command' is more than a clue; it's Allen Iverson
<jedijf> andrew: you're not at work
<jedijf> he has the right to totally b0rk his system
<InHisName> I have copied my 52GB of files to VDI directory.   Now just putting in notes to my cheat.txt file for future lookup.
<jedijf> lol andrew will not be party to unnecessary root'age
<andrew> Correct
<andrew> It only causes more pain for us later
<jedijf> no pain here; only entertainment
<jedijf> 10 compaq armadas 7770dmt with original boxes - how great is that
<jedijf> 1997 lives on
<andrew> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/5275535752/
<PennBot> Title: Parade Field | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<ChinnoDog> andrew: what is that?
<andrew> a picture?
 * ChinnoDog slaps andrew around a bit with a large trout
<ChinnoDog> I knew that. What is it a picture of? It appears to be a distorted overhead view of a clearing with a trail.
<andrew> ChinnoDog: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/5275536384/in/photostream/
<PennBot> Title: Flagpole | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<andrew> ChinnoDog: ^ same location (in fact, practically the same photo)
<andrew> (or, a different perspective of the location: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ahotw/4797636987/in/set-72157624415706127/ )
<PennBot> Title: HSR Retreat - Saturday, July 3, 2010 (Week 1) | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<ChinnoDog> ok...
<andrew> It's a field, not really a trail
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-12
<MutantTurkey> final week yay!
<MutantTurkey> essay about smoking the Bud
<MutantTurkey> yay!
<EvilResistance> finals week
<EvilResistance> ugh
<EvilResistance> good thign i only have one final to take :P
 * EvilResistance is lucky
<MutantTurkey> this week i only have 1
<MutantTurkey> but I have 2 tests tomorrow
<MutantTurkey> then finals - what?
<MutantTurkey> hello everyone, does PA have a statistics thing online?
<MutantTurkey> I need some stats on tobacco taxes
<MutantTurkey> archive.org has something like 13,000 online 78's converted and upload to their website
<MutantTurkey> so much awesome music, so little time.
<MutantTurkey> but you can't not start off a night of studying without benny goodman
<MutantTurkey> fkkk 4/10 on my online economics test
<EvilResistance> ouch
<MutantTurkey> anway
<MutantTurkey> english essay done
<MutantTurkey> but I cant find my glasses so I can't read my frakkingenglish paper
<MutantTurkey> I mean chem buch
<EvilResistance> i've got a chem final at 8AM tomorrow :P
<EvilResistance> i should sleep soon
<MutantTurkey> me too!
<MutantTurkey> except mines my 4th test and it's at 10
<MutantTurkey> final is friday
<MutantTurkey> EvilResistance: where do you go to school?
<EvilResistance> penn state, harrisburg campus
<EvilResistance> and all my finals werent finals cept for chem here
<EvilResistance> they were just third midterms :P
<EvilResistance> (i.e. testing was split into 3 segments :P)
<MutantTurkey> blech
<MutantTurkey> pennstate eh?
<EvilResistance> meh
<EvilResistance> what about it :P
<MutantTurkey> no idea
<MutantTurkey> never been
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<EvilResistance> whoo, finals are over :P
 * EvilResistance can now rest
<EvilResistance> anyways sup people
<JonathanD> Morning.
<EvilResistance> how is everythign in ubuntu-land today :P
<EvilResistance> *yawns*
<JonathanD> Everything is wonderful!
<ChinnoDog> I ate a waffle for breakfast
<JonathanD> See? I told you things were wonderful.
<ChinnoDog> Working from home + home made buckwheat waffle = win
<ChinnoDog> I think my kernel is being naughty. There was a lot of swapping a few minutes ago. There is over 1gb of swap in use yet the cache is reported at using 3.4gb and the swappiness is 10
<InHisName1> Good evening
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-13
<jthan> Evening!
<jthan> little late, it seems
<rmg51> for who?
<rmg51> or for what?
<jthan> to respond to InHisName1
<rmg51> he's probably not around right now
<InHisName1> maybe I was or not
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-14
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> work time
<rmg51> later
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName1> morn
<morecheese> pop quiz: in ubuntu, my firefox menu button is in-line with my tabs and the current tab title is shown above the tabs, however my windows firefox menu button is in-line with the title bar above the tabs and the tab title only shows on the tab itself, not the title bar of firefox. how do i make my windows firefox like my ubuntu one? (both version 8.0)
<InHisName1> still there morecheese ?
<InHisName1> Its a 'look' setting for firefox.   Try viewing 'options' and checking for phrases like:  legacy menu,  new design or some such choices.   I changed an old  XP back to old one after an upgrade.  So's I could find the pull downs my family uses alot.
<morecheese> here but busy
<InHisName1> I checked my firefox in linux...  Its ver 8.0 but not the new style menu top.    I could not find it in Preferences either.  It is in the ones running on win XP.   'Cause I undid one.
<MutantTurkey> so I'm on the Docky website and who do I see but lamalex floating around
<MutantTurkey> INTERNET WHY U SO SMALL
<MutantTurkey> also Cuda got open sourced? cool
<lamalex> mt has no idea i am so important
<lamalex> i make your desktop, dawg
<InHisName1> you missed him by 10 secs, lamalex
<lamalex> i know
<InHisName1> oops minutes
<InHisName1> Long time, no speak, till now
<lamalex> i was talking to the room, about him
<lamalex> not to him
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: coffee shop documentation ftw?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, that seems to be the case
<ChinnoDog> When I get comfy in a coffee shop I actually get a lot of work done
<Sadin> YAY im getting a vps
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, it seems like the state of mind i need to be in to write paragraphs of text can only be achieved in a coffee shop
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-15
<Sadin> i think this is a great little idea! http://coderwall.com/sadin
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName1> morning all
<morecheese> hey InHisName1 just catching up with your response from yesterday... didnt find anything in Windows Firefox options that would do the trick. i thought it was the "HideMenubar" addons ive used in the past, but that didnt seem to do the trick either.
<morecheese> you're sure you've fixed it before?
<morecheese> side note: maximizing the Firefox window puts the Firefox menu button in-line with the tabs how i like it. just wish i could do it without maximizing the window.
<morecheese> :(
<morecheese> nvm that
<sacul> \o
<sacul> pleia2: i don't have an account on ubuntupennsylvania.org anymore :( ;)
<sacul> no one in here... Miss you Pennsylvania!
<pleia2> sacul: we had to shut down all non-administrative shell accounts because we are RAM constrained
<EvilResistance> .
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-16
<sacul> pleia2: I was just messin with you anyway.  I live in Nebraska now and am never on here anymore
<Resistance> pleia2:  still around?
<Sadin> yay new vps
<Sadin> :D
<pleia2> Resistance: nope (at a campus giving an ubuntu talk!), I'll be around tomorrow though
<Resistance> ok
<Resistance> pleia2:  someone on the irc ops list helped though
<pleia2> :)
<Resistance> pleia2:  was me trying to get this verty specific ubuntu wiki question off my privmsgs
<Resistance> oh btw
<Resistance> pleia2:  wiki main page, abuse
<Resistance> its been vandalized i think
<pleia2> ah, fun :\
 * Resistance doesnt have powers  to view history or revisions
<Resistance> :/
<pleia2> yeah, I see Canonical IS is looking into it
<andrew> morning
<andrew> woah...
<andrew> stupid clock isn't working well with ntp
<andrew> all better now
<InHisName1> morecheese: I think more what I did earlier was turn ON the pull downs which are missing from new style.  u  no,  "File Edit View History Bookmarks Tools Help"   thingy.   I looked in ubuntu's FireFox and nothing there that I remember. It was ver 8.  Same as the XP boxes.  Similar but somewhat diff.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> hey hey
<MutantTurkey> chemistry final whooppeee
<rmg51> kernel update whoope
<morecheese> mo'nin
<InHisName1> g'mornin' all
<InHisName1> wow, 44 things to change for ubuntu
<morecheese> InHisName1: yeah if you hide the menu bar, you can bring it back temporarily with the Alt button. that might be what you're referring to?
<InHisName1> I didn't use the Alt button but that is what I did for my XP based firefox.  I'll have to try the alt button trick to see how that works too.
<MutantTurkey> 3 hours and counting
<MutantTurkey> also is it bad if I am listening to Blues Brothers all day now?
<InHisName1> dunno, will u copy them, or just laugh and do your own style ?
<InHisName1> Hopefully your style is way more legal than theirs.
<MutantTurkey> just laugh
<MutantTurkey> Its actually quite good
<MutantTurkey> compared to a LOT of bad blues
<MutantTurkey> more interesting musically
<morecheese> when putting a resume link on a professional blog/landing page, is it proper to use "Résumé" or can i just use "Resume" to avoid seeming pretentious?
<pleia2> I just use "Resume"
<JonathanD> It should be R3$um3
 * morecheese lifts an eyebrow.
 * InHisName1 lowers his eyebrow, just to be different
<Wonnenangshonat> Hello
<Sadin> yay i got my own Vps from alien VPS running Ubuntu 11.04 :D
<Sadin> going to use it to host my Ruby code in my Gitrepositories and my Ruby onrails applications
<Wonnenangshonat> :)
<InHisName> have fund with Ruby, Sadin
<InHisName> s/d//
<Sadin> i love Ruby :D
<Wonnenangshonat> Hey all
<Wonnenangshonat> all in PA?
<InHisName> usually cept for one in CA and maybe a few other move aways.
<Wonnenangshonat> what parts?
<InHisName> Hey Wonnenangshonat r u PA too?
<MutantTurkey> Wonnenangshonat
<MutantTurkey> I hate german
<MutantTurkey> <just mistook his name for a german word>
<MutantTurkey> Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän
<MutantTurkey> they don't understand on when to split words up :-)
<MutantTurkey> Pa PA all the way
<MutantTurkey> oh and my chem final went really well :-D
<Wonnenangshonat> Its definitely not german word
<Sadin> MutantTurkey u in HS? or college
<MutantTurkey> college
<Wonnenangshonat> 'Wonne' meaning 'pleasant'
<Wonnenangshonat> and 'Nangshonat' meaning 'to breath'
<Wonnenangshonat> pleasant-breathing
<Wonnenangshonat> its a name.
<Wonnenangshonat> an Algonquian one
<MutantTurkey> oh see
<Wonnenangshonat> These are native indian Algonquian  words
<Wonnenangshonat> Anyways Im not far from Hanover
<Sadin> anyone know of a good terminal based package i can get for unzipping files on my ubuntu server
<Wonnenangshonat> We have a large operating farm here
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: unzip...
<MutantTurkey> and tar
<MutantTurkey> ;)
<Sadin> MutantTurkey well ivehad to use pzip on arch so i didnt know
<MutantTurkey> unzip is good
<MutantTurkey> it just unzips stuff
<MutantTurkey> pretty true to its name
<MutantTurkey> and tar should take care of the rest
<MutantTurkey> also +10 for using arch
<MutantTurkey> -10 for using ubuntu server
<MutantTurkey> @karma... oh wait no more pennbot
<InHisName> I still can't say Wonnenangshonat, but at least I understand the choice made.
<Sadin> Wooo first rails application ! on my OWN vps :D ssh-keygen -t rsa -C "your_email@youremail.com"
<Sadin> shoot wrong paste lol
<Sadin> http://http://199.19.116.226:3000/
<Sadin> ...
<Sadin> double fail
<Sadin> http://199.19.116.226:3000/
<InHisName> your pix ?
<Sadin> yeah InHisName
<InHisName> Check out 2nd test of blog, Sadin
<Sadin> its broken
<Sadin> post ordering needs to be fixed
<Sadin> and i need to also add in user authentication
<InHisName> I was able to change (add stuff) it.
<Sadin> yeah i know
<Sadin> working on that now locally
<Sadin> just pushed an old version with git to test my new rails setup on my vps is all But thanks for the heads up InHisName
<MutantTurkey> to shower or not to shower..
<MutantTurkey> decisions are so difficult
<InHisName> depends, do you stink alot yet, MutantTurkey
<Sadin> hes out of HS so i would suspect so
<Sadin> im stilla junior i got stink on!
<Sadin> lol
<InHisName> If he waits a few more days, then his nasally insulted friends will give him  a free one.
<Sadin> lol
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: lol
<MutantTurkey> no friends
<Sadin> Foreverrrrr Alooooone lol
<MutantTurkey> just kidding
<MutantTurkey> I have friends
<MutantTurkey> thats why I have to go shower
<MutantTurkey> rock and hard place
<MutantTurkey> you know
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-17
<InHisName> Sadin: try going to homedomain.co.cc:38080   I tried to get that to respond with right iptables settings.
<Sadin> InHisName lol wut?
<Sadin> it works
<Sadin> if thats hat your wasking
<InHisName> are you blocked or see page ?
<Sadin> i see it
<InHisName> its pretty bare
<InHisName> or maybe ugly bear
<Sadin> ^
<InHisName> That page is running off a server in my basement.   a REAL 1 U server.
<Sadin> WebDesigner sorry its true lol
<Sadin> oh nice
<InHisName> dual XEONs  8gigs ram.
<Sadin> :O
<Sadin> my vps has 4 cores with 1gb lol 1tb space but hey 8$ a month thats great :D
<InHisName> I haven't done much lately.   Been playing with nagios.   See nagios.org for details.
<InHisName> Sadin: are you 'far' from Philly ?
<Sadin> InHisName bout an hr on turnpike im in HighSchool near reading
<Sadin> to center city i mean
<InHisName> Oh, If you can, there is a meeting of PACS tomorrow in Willow Grove.
<Sadin> PACS?
<InHisName> PACS =  Philadelphia Area Computer Society.     Our group linux sig meets 1-3pm
<Sadin> i cant ill be home alone and i only have my learners permit
<Sadin> lol
<InHisName> PACS starts 8am and goes to 3pm,   many special interest groups within   see pacsnet.org for details
<InHisName> don't wreck your learners permit, stay home.
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: take the bus don't be alooser
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: go to floris afterwards!
<MutantTurkey> it's right down the road
<MutantTurkey> good burgers
<InHisName> You can meet maybe 1/3 of the names here at the PACS sig.
<Sadin> A bus from Exeter to Willow Grove i dont think that exists lol
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: it does.
<Sadin> second exeter is 15min away
<Sadin> 3rd lol as stated bove im home alone
<MutantTurkey> nope you're right.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: floris
<MutantTurkey> go!
<Sadin> i need to watch the house and my parents prolly wouldnt let me
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: there really IS a bus tween reading area and Willow Grove ?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: you too.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: no i just checked
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: you don't have to make exuses, just admit it. you're afraid to meet us
<Sadin> MutantTurkey you yes the rest no lol
<MutantTurkey> LOL
<MutantTurkey> I am suprised
<Sadin> :P
<MutantTurkey> no septa out to reading
<MutantTurkey> not really suprised
<MutantTurkey> though I'vegotten relatively far on it
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: start walking, you'll be there when it starts.
<InHisName> Go to #pacslinux tomorrow at 1-3 and may see some of use showing the newer folks to find us there.
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: u better be there since you CAN walk to meeting !
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: I am working
<MutantTurkey> which is why you guys should pay me a visit :-)
<InHisName> Your LAME excuse of sleeping late is NO GOOD.
<MutantTurkey> work work work!
<MutantTurkey> 10AM-4PM
<Sadin> YEAH MUTANTTURKEY dont make excuses just admit your affraid to go
<Sadin> lol
<InHisName> lol
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> lols on me!
<InHisName> Sadin: thats good, give him his word back at him.
<InHisName> s/word/words/
<InHisName> is Wonnenangshonat still there, how far are you from Philly area ?
<MutantTurkey> s/word/sword
<MutantTurkey> Wonnenangshonat: yo doode
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: I think he said out by harrisburg
<MutantTurkey> hanover rather
<InHisName> Awww too far to talk into walking.....
<MutantTurkey> lol
<Sadin> okay ubuntu server people i need your help with an issue im having
<InHisName> where's the issue ?
<Sadin> well InHisName im trying to get my rails application to STAY running even though i close my terminal into my vps so instead of simply rails server command id need to make a server daemon how would i do so on ubuntu?
<InHisName> command &
<InHisName> maybe ?
<InHisName> is there a command --commandd
<InHisName> extra 'd'
<Sadin> well im talking about like getting it to run on ubuntu startup
<InHisName> do you use inetd or xinetd ?
<InHisName> a lotta demons are started with one of those.
<Sadin> i dont know
<Sadin> im VERY new to this server admin stuff
<Sadin> ussually just did dev
<InHisName> I'm learning more with win2008 server setup.
<InHisName> Still gots gazzillion errors to fix on two domains.
<Sadin> ugh
<Sadin> im sorry i cant touch anything non unix based
<InHisName> u got that right
<Sadin> Give me my Macbook My ubuntu Server and my VPS running Ubuntu and my arch laptop
<InHisName> my brain shuts down and falls asleep every time I start to attack the problems.
<Sadin> but DOS no
<Sadin> never
<Sadin> The funny thing is i use Ubuntu for my server software but i am a fedora project contributor got the official sadin@fedoraproject.org email and everything InHisName lol
<InHisName> nice
<Sadin> i cant take fedora for server software Yum is bad enough on my nome net
<Sadin> home*
<InHisName> more strange might be MAC lover, dislike everything linux, unix.  THEN your main system is winblows.
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> looks like i gota edit my apache config
<Sadin> shoot
<InHisName> awwww, poor baby........
<Sadin> well see i dont know what in hell im doing so yah i dont wanna break my nice new shiny vps :P
<Sadin> InHisName how can i check whats running on ports?
<InHisName> nmap ?
<Sadin> okay ill try that
<InHisName> nmap -v 192.168.101.0/30 scans two ip addresses all ports.  /28 scans 6 ip addresses and all ports.
<InHisName> use exact ip and no '/number' and only one IP and all ports scanned.
<Sadin> okay well i just needed to see what was runnin on 80 and i didnt know that my vps comes setup with apache thats a little annoying
<InHisName> it is annoying to have something given and installed and ready to go ?       Whiner !
<Sadin> not ready to go
<Sadin> Its ready to go for a normal webserver whereas id rather have it clean and give you the tools to configure it to yours needs
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey jackson
<jackson> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> jackson: hey, the washer works
<Traveler> hello, I am at pacs, who else is coming here ?
<teddy-dbear> I'm already here
<Traveler> I'm back again
<teddy-dbear> who cares?
<Traveler> at least you came to the meeting, teddy-dbear
<Traveler> you even brought Randy too!
<teddy-dbear> yep
<Traveler> only teddy-dbear , rmg51 and Traveler  are here --- everyone else out playing elsewhere ?
<jackson> great JonathanD
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-18
<InHisName> JonathanD: r u a washing machine expert that we can consult now ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: I guess so.
<JonathanD> InHisName: jackson is, apparently.
<JonathanD> Though I've realized they are not very complicated.
<InHisName> My wife said I have WM project now.  Spin is making a big racket (I haven't heard it yet).    I got a fix it project now.
<jackson>  bjut the front loadeds can be
<jackson> noise in spin, can be 1. something in the pump  2. something in the basket rubbing the outer tub  3. motor going bad  InHisName
<jackson> JonathanD: they are ez as long as u have info and some help before starting the repair :)
<JonathanS> morning.
<rmg51> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> A's for the semester!
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<SamuraiAlba> hehe
<SamuraiAlba> My sciology paper is now part of the Intro to Sociology class :)
<waltman> As a positive or negative example? :)
<SamuraiAlba> Positive :)
<SamuraiAlba> It is on the behavior of individuals and groups between eachnother based on the culture they were raised in, while within an online community
<waltman> nice
<Sadin> so shiny me want! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882428088
<Sadin> sme on get me that for christmas
<InHisName> JonathanD and jackson cept he's not here right now.   I did a 'show and tell' with washer.  Spin sounds like growling sound and seems to lighten quieter when basket comes to near full speed.   Sorta metalic sound.  Gearbox maybe?   Never took one apart, can they be lubed, bad gear replaced etc ?
<ChinnoDog> I could use some wireless speakers
<ChinnoDog> I want to play my music in the kitchen / living room while I cook
<EvilResistance> *yawn*
<EvilResistance> i noticed an email about ubuntu user days
<EvilResistance> the schedule needs to be changed (its got september of 2011 on there)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-10
<InHisName> Good Evening
<MutantTurkey> evening
<ChinnoDog> seems like all we ever talk about in here is bacon and the time of day.
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<InHisName> Good Morning, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hiya
<InHisName> time to go to sleep, had a nice nap, but gotta finish the night
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> the real morning
<rmg51> not the fake one at 2:30 am :P
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<JonathanD> The real one is at 2:30 am.
<JonathanD> This is second morning.
<rmg51> that's only because you can't sleep
<JonathanD> I slept fine :P
<JonathanD> I just got up for a bit in the middle.
<JonathanD> wootoff
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning teddy, peoples.
<InHisName> Second Good Morning
<InHisName> Hey, JonathanD, you are a wooter too ?
<Pici> woot off
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Isn't everyone?
<InHisName> Probably not.
<InHisName> Let's here it from all you NON wooters out there, speakup why you are not one of us !
<JonathanD> I rest my case.
<InHisName> So, JonathanD, what have you bought so far ?   (Me?, with no job, I need to keep the brakes on hard.)
<JonathanD> I got the last cheap tablet that was on there.
<JonathanD> It was $50
<JonathanD> not a great one, but angry birds works on it means it can be used to keep the kids quiet for a bit :)
<InHisName> Some 7" one make in NORTH Korea ?  Or an IPAD ?
<JonathanD> not an ipda.
<JonathanD> ipad
<InHisName> Android ?
<JonathanD> yeah.
<JonathanD> let me find it
<InHisName> Kewl
<InHisName> I got an HP TouchPad last year.   Lately the rate of new apps for it has greatly slown.
<JonathanD> Crissi has one and lovs it.
<JonathanD> *loves
<JonathanD> But she really only kindles on it.
<JonathanD> and it has a rather nice screen for reading.
<JonathanD> http://tech.woot.com/blog/post/polaroid-7-android-tablet this thing.
<JonathanD> The reviews were basically "it's not completely terrible"
<InHisName> My autistic foster son & HP didn't find much to interest him.  Of 17 I found as possibilities, only 1 or 0 got his attention for 3 seconds in a row. The rest,  ehh.
<InHisName> Polaroid, I have an old digital camera from them.  I checked into them to see the connection to Polaroid Land corp.  They bought the name from the bankruptcy courts or the company at time of closing.  Otherwise an obscure foreign company that bought a familiar name.
<InHisName> $50 seems pretty nice price though.
<InHisName> JonathanD: you got it already ?   Looks like they sold it on Dec 5th.  That's might fast delivery for them !
<JonathanD> InHisName: it's not here yet :)
<InHisName> Oh, I C
<waltman> I'm kind of a Woot! lurker
<ChinnoDog> You monitor it all day?
<waltman> Only during Woot!offs :)
<waltman> I have an account, and I get their emails everyday. It's just that I haven't bought anything yet.
<ChinnoDog> If you take the amount of money you will save and you divide it by the number of hours you spend lurking before you buy does it add up to more than your time is worth?
<waltman> When I also take into account that I don't really need much that they sell, then it does. :)
<waltman> It doesn't take much time to skim through their daily email.
<InHisName> Depends, If you call it 'window shopping' like my dad liked to do.....   It is a form of entertainment.   So time goes to entertainment budget and not cost benefit analysis of shopping management.
<waltman> Well, some of the things on shirt woot can be entertaining...
<waltman> note that I was also in between jobs all summer.
<JonathanD> InHisName: are you going to join us for pinball?
<InHisName> Love too, but probably too pinched for time.  Waited all weekend for school to start so's I get more time to get stuff done.
<waltman> JonathanD: I'm hoping to go, but it depends on how my mom's doing. She just got a new hip this morning.
<JonathanD> Ok.
<ChinnoDog> gmail is down :-(
<JonathanD> gmail cannot be down.
<JonathanD> The world really is ending this month.
<InHisName> How to view & print an html file from the web that I viewed 12/03  ?    I know the name from history but not sure where to find it.   It might be in some temp scratch area ?   Ubuntu 11.10.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-11
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<hodgiemoto> mmm.. bacon.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi InHisName
<InHisName> Hello JonathanD
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Hi.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Tried intalling qtorrent in live CD on bad machine.   Ubuntu software center --> files not found ???!!!??    details listed  http:// addresses of deb files.   Copied one to browser and looked. Not found.  Looked at just the directory.  Big list of lots of 'versions' EXCEPT the one requested by software center.   Looks like someone pulled that set of files but forgot to tell software center.  Vuze had intall problems too.
<InHisName> Then tried lesser one: BitStormLite  - that one installed.  Runs.  BUUUUuuuut  nothing is downloading.  I suspect the private tracker is "not found" also.   Seeders, leeches, etc. all stay at 0 reported.   0 uploaded and downloaded. Nothing happening.  I haven't found way to view whether tracker is connected or not.
<ChinnoDog> Safari sent me a year end special to pay for a year of access for $399. Not bad.
<ChinnoDog> That might be my xmas present to myself
<waltman> You could buy a lot of books for $399.
<waltman> Or you could join the ACM for $99 which comes with access to Safari.
<ChinnoDog> I joined ACM waltman, but their safari selection is nowhere close to the full library
<ChinnoDog> I have been wishing for full library access ever since.
<ChinnoDog> There is no replacement for Safari unlimited.
<jedijf> and we all know ChinnoDog needs the full library
<waltman> I guess I like the idea of Safari, but I find it tough to read more than a chapter or so of a book over their UI.
<jedijf> i am still having a hard time with anything other than paper
<jedijf> trying though
<jedijf> and i miss your lj critiques
<jedijf> as i have yet to read an electronic edition
<pleia2> I think I read half of one
<waltman> I had been reading the epub version, but the past few months it's been showing up in the iOS Newstand.
<waltman> Reading the Newstand version on an iPad is real close to an actual print edition.
<jedijf> koolaid
<waltman> of course, the content the past couple of months has been drupal and python :)
<pleia2> harder to roll up and stuff in my purse while I'm on the bus though
<jedijf> that'll be next - like those keyboards
<waltman> I'm trying to wean myself of my piles and piles of old magazines and papers
<ChinnoDog> I much prefer ePaper to display to screen but I end up reading so much stuff on my computer anyway
<pleia2> I've stopped reading magazines just because they were sent to me and I felt obligated
<jedijf> guilt reading club
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<pleia2> got a random subscription to Fortune over the summer, huh, this is interesting
<pleia2> it's weekly
<ChinnoDog> circular file
<waltman> pleia2: I just started getting the paper version of CACM, and it's really nice. :)
<pleia2> waltman: I do like CACM :)
<pleia2> I am always behind on them because it takes me a while to read one
<waltman> nod
<ChinnoDog> My problem is that I didn't understand what to do with magazines. I would keep them thinking I would read them again.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: yeah, me too
<jedijf> yeah, that's the standard lie
<ChinnoDog> 1. receive magazine. 2. read. 3. take whatever notes I'm going to take 4. chuck, trade, or donate
<pleia2> when I was at the ACM Turing event people were 1) surprised I was there (I'm not an academic, didn't even go to school, I actually work in the field(!)) 2) I read CACM (no one does!)
<waltman> then I find I've been in my condo for 20 years and I've got piles of old magazines EVERYWHERE
<jedijf> yeah that db the articles for later is a big geek lie too
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> pleia2: when I was in grad school I had a student membership and I'd just read pdfs of articles that sounded interesting
<jedijf> every decade i get rid of 2 decades old mags
<ChinnoDog> A database for things that we won't get to read in this lifetime. Hope there is a computer available in the afterlife.
<jedijf> ago old
<waltman> I actually HAVE recently read some things I'd instapapered :)
<jedijf> 10 yers ago i donated all of my old tae kwon do mags - recently /most/ guitar mags and tab books (kept a couple acoustic mags)
<waltman> next I need to switch to an electronic version of my Inquirer subscription
<jedijf> the old linux stuff, believe it or not is still fairly useful
<jedijf> waltman: i toyed with that idea too
<jedijf> when they were giving the tablet/reader on last ownership's way out the door
<jedijf> the lj dvd archives with the little web browser search thingy are fun
<jedijf> local
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> where are the 'temp' files kept by firefox ?   i.e. what path to look in for http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/mob/3428485837.html on my drive ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: about:cache?device=disk
<JonathanD> I don't think they're stored as discrete files, though, anywhere.
<InHisName> Yes, I found an html file I was at early this morning.   However, the file I browsed to 12/03 is not there anymore.  I guess that the total found by this 'about' --> 7725  is all that is saved to disk. Thanks for the tip anyway.
<InHisName> The oldest file in there is from 12/08, sniff
<InHisName> Trying to see if I can find it in waybackmachine.org, but seems to be not responding.
<InHisName> Even google's archive is not responding !
<JonathanD> What are you trying to find out?
<InHisName> I wanted to print out a craigs list page from 12/03.   Looking into google cache.  But need older page from what is current in their cache.  Looking to see if there is way to view older cached items.
<JonathanD> The add changed?
<InHisName> Yes, user deleted it after I bought it on the 3rd.
<JonathanD> oh
<ChinnoDog> crickets
<jedijf> be careful what you ask for
<rmg51> http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=crickets
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-13
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Late Morning
<pleia2> someone at the hotel last night mentioned "wawa or 7-11" I'm like "Wawa :D"
<pleia2> they were from NJ
<InHisName> figures.....
<InHisName> When I first moved to PA from Fla, I confused them with Suwanee
<InHisName> Now I see Wawa has built a BIG monster opposite SeaWorld.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: Better drink the WaWa egg nog while you can.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: I ran into said NJ person in San Diego
<pleia2> no WaWa here :)
<pleia2> Wawa too
<ChinnoDog> When you are here I mean
<ChinnoDog> Unless you are checking luggage or you want to ship some home to yourself.
<waltman> mmm, WaWa
<waltman> ack! I'm doing it too!
<ChinnoDog> There aren't any WaWas for many miles from here.
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: do they carry it after christmas? (we're coming the week of new years, not christmas)
<pleia2> I seem to recall it disappears pretty quick after christmas day :)
<ChinnoDog> ooh. idk. hmm
<ChinnoDog> Better have someone stockpile for you
<pleia2> hah
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-14
<MutantTurkey> wohoo scraped a A in my CIS class :-)
<ChinnoDog> \o/
<jthan> Good work.
<MutantTurkey> :)
 * jthan is sitting at a 3.9 
<jthan> I'm pretty excited
<jthan> So many sleepless nights
<MutantTurkey> nice
<MutantTurkey> where are you going to school?
<jthan> University of Colorado Boulder
<MutantTurkey> nice
<MutantTurkey> How do I reference a page number without pages?
<MutantTurkey> do  I just not do it?
<jthan> A page number without pages?
<MutantTurkey> I mean usually for inline refrences you should put page numbers, I have an article without pages.
<MutantTurkey> page numbers'
<MutantTurkey> so do I just not put any numbers, count by paragraphs... idk!
<jthan> If it's from an online source / database you don't use page numbers anyhow
<jthan> only print articles
<MutantTurkey> ah ok!
<MutantTurkey> windows 2007 + wine is working great!
<MutantTurkey> especially since loffice lacks good footnotes and references
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning rmg51 & ted<tab> and waltman and JonathanD
<waltman> morning
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> Hello, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<MutantTurkey> could we have a class action lawsuit against septa for being age-ist?
<MutantTurkey> I mean the train tickets are 1 dollar for seniors, and this is a public service
<MutantTurkey> 1 dollar for regional rail, most of the stuff is free
<MutantTurkey> I am shelling out 150 bucks a month and i am a student
<MutantTurkey> old people have a much higher household value than me, surely I deserve $1 tickets
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: nope
<MutantTurkey> why not?
<JonathanD> Because it's legal.
<MutantTurkey> right - but why?
<JonathanD> Just like all other senior discounts, at restaurants, etc.
<ChinnoDog> Unfortunately the process for changing government processes in this country usually involves protests and refusal to pay the fare rather than law suits. The latter would be a lot less risky though.
<MutantTurkey> this is a public service
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: it's a public service and a 10% discout is different than free
<JonathanD> I'm not sure it being a public service matters.
<JonathanD> You could argue that it's "ageist" that you can't collect social security at 20, too.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: that aside, many seniors can't drive, or can't safely drive.
<MutantTurkey> neither can many teenagers!
<JonathanD> I'd rather they get free transit than run a stop sign and hit me :P
<MutantTurkey> i don't understand why they get such a discount though
<MutantTurkey> its basically free
<JonathanD> It's intended to provide a service to a class of people on limited income, who may have a particular need of it.
<MutantTurkey> like college kids?
<MutantTurkey> thats the thing, old people have more money then young people, but we pay the same as full time working adults
<JonathanD> If your argument is that it's unfair that seniors get a discount and college kids don't, perhaps you should be asking why you don't get one, not why they do.
<MutantTurkey> i would prefer they didn't
<JonathanD> Personally, I think all septa fairs should be lower than they are.
<MutantTurkey> but yeah maybe I should approach it that way
<MutantTurkey> esp regional rail...
<JonathanD> esp regional, yes.
<MutantTurkey> lower costs = increased ridership = lower road costs and traveling and lower accident rates and lowr everything
<JonathanD> I'd rather take the train to the city.
<JonathanD> But not when it's all four of us.
<JonathanD> Just gets too expensive.
<MutantTurkey> family pass is like 30 bucks
<JonathanD> Can you get those at stations?
<JonathanD> or only online?
<MutantTurkey> stations I  think
<MutantTurkey> it's like an independence pass
<MutantTurkey> but you need to have only 2 adults
<MutantTurkey> its a family independent pass basically
<ChinnoDog> I agree with MutantTurkey that if the principle is giving lower fares to people with lower incomes that it makes sense to discount it for college kids. I think that there are less discounts for college kids than seniors in general because there is an assumption that they can draw money from their parents.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: thats probably the base reasoning, yes.
<ChinnoDog> There should be a discount for college kids that are not dependents.
<ChinnoDog> Of course, that may no longer apply to MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> no there should be for all college kids
<MutantTurkey> so do we not give discounts from seniors who receive money or housing from their children?
<MutantTurkey> it would also encourage less students to drive to temple
<MutantTurkey> I am dependent on my parents but thry don't pay for my septa pass
<ChinnoDog> If you are a dependent then they pay more than 50% of your expenses
<ChinnoDog> Just because you decide how to spend it doesn't mean they didn't pay for it
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: you realize that money to run septa doesn't just come out of thin air right? it just means that JonathanD pays for your septa pass
<pleia2> "it's not fair" isn't a very compelling reason to raise taxes ;)
<jedijf> the senior age should change based on the increase of life expectancy - in conjunction with it - aarp membership should start later etc
<jedijf> discounts should start /closer/ to death
<jedijf> like they keep moving the social security ages - some of you young ones won't be eligible until 80's
<ChinnoDog> Don't burst my bubble jedijf. I still want to retire by 65
<jedijf> is /85/ still even the number
<jedijf> s/85/65
<ChinnoDog> idk :-(
<jedijf> i thought it jumped to 67
<jedijf> who knows
<jedijf> old is good - means not dead - what other bonuses should you get
<jedijf> that should be enough
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: of course I realize that
<MutantTurkey> then why should we pay for those seniors?
<MutantTurkey> it raises costs for me!
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I doubt I will receive an equal amount of money that I have put into social security
<pleia2> oh I see, you're actually saying no one should get a break, not that you should get one
<ChinnoDog> /buffer 15
<ChinnoDog> sigh
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> Samuraialba: I had candied bacon yesterday!
<Samuraialba> Nice
<Samuraialba> I need to get a cisco switch or 3...
<Samuraialba> Just got a 91% on my Cisco Routing Final
<TheLordOfTime> nice.
<InHisName> school final ?
<Samuraialba> school final
<Samuraialba> :)
<InHisName> Way to Ace it, Samuraialba
<Samuraialba> danke
<MutantTurkey> Samuraialba: nice job dude
<Samuraialba> thankies :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-15
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> pinball!
<JonathanD> and morning.
<InHisName> time to eat and run off to pacs .....
<rmg51> later all PACS time
<rmg51> but sadly no pinball :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<teddy-dbear> who wants to pick me up and take me to pinball?
<JonathanD> rmg51: it's not til 4, you still have time for pinball AND pacs :P
<rmg51> sorry, but I have to babysit Mom
<JonathanD> Does mom like pinball? :P
<JonathanD> Where is teddy?
<rmg51> no
<rmg51> just Teddy
<JonathanD> back in a bit, hitting the store.
<teddy-dbear> I'm the one that needs a ride
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-16
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Hey walt.
<JonathanD> HI InHisName
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<pvl1> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-10
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pvl1> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pvl1> its awesome here in bristol
<teddy-dbear> who wants to build a snowman?
<pvl1> ME
<KyleYankan> ME
<teddy-dbear> a few more and we can build an army of snowmen
<teddy-dbear> then we can have a snowball fight :-D
<pvl1> arduino robots
 * jthan yawns 
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-11
<ProfessorKaos64> how do you message someone on irc into a new tab , rather than in the same window? using xchat here
<TheLordOfTime> ProfessorKaos64, /query NICKNAME
<TheLordOfTime> opens up a new tab for their name
<TheLordOfTime> then you type your message
<ProfessorKaos64> thank you
<pvl1> does anyone mine any kind of coin
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jedijf> morning
 * jedijf just ordered another ham radio \o/ 1.25 meter jawn
<jedijf> nad i have a mobile on backorder
<jedijf> and
<KyleYankan> I was confused "Someone in ##hamradio jused used 'jawn'? oh wait. It's jedijf. Oh wait, wrong channel"
<waltman> Jawn's one of those words that we supposedly use in Philadelphia, but that I've never heard anyone say.
<JonathanD> waltman: I have.
 * jedijf says it
<JonathanD> waltman: a guy at my last job said it all the time.
<jedijf> and i will have to remember to do so in waltman's presence
<JonathanD> That and "It's been a minute"
<JonathanD> Which I'd never heard used in that way before.
 * KyleYankan says it
<jedijf> it's been a minute since i've heard it used
<KyleYankan> Although arguably, I have heard them more in use with the younger/urban crowds.
<jedijf> KyleYankan: when you get from under the house, you really have to listen to the tuesday night digital net (phil-mont radio club) - it's a riot
<KyleYankan> digital net?
<jedijf> the club has a small digital offshoot and tuesday nights they do a 'net' -
<KyleYankan> oh. Neat.
<jedijf> on the club's repeater
<KyleYankan> Is it digital talk, or analog voice about digital?
<jedijf> both if you don't have the digital setup - digital sounds cool in analog listening
<jedijf> last night at the end they did digital images - like sstv but digital -
<KyleYankan> I need to get a TNC. I kept trying APRS, but couldnt never get it to work
<jedijf> KyleYankan: no
<jedijf> wait for me to confirm my POC and then i'll show you at hive or phree or whenever
<KyleYankan> allright
<jedijf> TNC is too easy
<KyleYankan> I have the worst luck, I'll take easy :-P
<JonathanD> my extern monitor isn't working.
<JonathanD> It's detected and I can enable it, but it times out/goes black with "no vga"
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like a broken wire
<JonathanD> it works on my other laptop.
<ChinnoDog> (or pin)
<JonathanD> and it works on this laptop if I boot into 13.10
<JonathanD> or windows.
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> Unsupported video mode?
<JonathanD> Dunno. the display control panel picks the proper res.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe your video card is outputting an unsupported resolution or refresh rate.
<JonathanD> Just tried 800x600 for kicks
<JonathanD> nada.
<ChinnoDog> refresh rate?
<JonathanD> can't edit that in the UI.
<pvl1> hey guys. whats the latest kernel
<pvl1> avail in repos
<jthan> Anyone have a Surface 2 or Surface RT?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-12
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pvl1> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> jthan: did an answer surface for you?
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> so what desktop managers do you guys use
<waltman> windowmaker
 * waltman <- old school
<pvl1> never seen it
<jthan> InHisName: not really. I was just curious how anyone liked them.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-13
<InHisName> If won one as a door prize, I know I would like it.  But ask me to pay for one and like it ?  Ummm, not so sure.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pvl1> morning
<JonathanD> Hey
<waltman> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/
<pvl1> yep
<pvl1> I wish Facebook didn't exist almost
<JonathanD> hah.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<pvl1> So are there jobs in working on linux, or coding
<adom> There are lots of jobs in working *with* Linux, of course. And a few working *on* Linux as well I guess.
<pvl1> I need a job, but I really would love to be able to do what I do best
<ChinnoDog> pvl1: What do you do?
<pvl1> piece code together
 * jedijf was thinking the same thing
<pvl1> learn really
<pvl1> But I'm in school atm for hvac
<pvl1> achr rather
<ChinnoDog> Why are you in school for that if you want to be a code monkey?
<pvl1> job security
<pvl1> plus I do like working with my hands
<pvl1> also I have a criminal history now
<ChinnoDog> That does make life more difficult.
<pvl1> yup put myself in a bad predicament
<jedijf> just move on - get on track
<pvl1> Well that's why I sent to school, I'm sure I'll have work in achr field
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-14
<rmg51> Morning
<pvl1> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-15
<JonathanD> Morning.
<Jackson> Moin
<KyleYankan> Monin
<rmg51> Morning
<pvl1> does anyone run a non official rom on android
<cyberanger> yeah, I do
<cyberanger> pvl1: ^
<pvl1> cyberanger what you run
<cyberanger> cm9
<cyberanger> on a lg c800
<pvl1> im trying to compile cm 11 for devel
<pvl1> I had to move a 43g partition to the left, too makeit a150 gb partition, bc I ran out of space
<pvl1> twice
<pvl1> I'm not even home to see if it worked
<pvl1> I hope kali live doesn't go to sleep
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-08
<jthan> Uh-oh
<jthan> he's gonna /kick me
<JonathanD> morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> o/
<InHisName> afternoon all
<JonathanD> Hi.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-09
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> and a special shout out to all the power hungry out there
<ChinnoDog> power hungry?
<teddy-dbear> they won't give up ops :-/
<jedijf> oops
<teddy-dbear> one down, two to go
<ChinnoDog> Is this some kind of crime?
<teddy-dbear> just a bit silly
<teddy-dbear> unless you want to play kick jthan out ;-)
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> oh
<lazyPower> i'm an op?
<lazyPower> O_O
<JonathanD> Hi.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<teddy-dbear> two down, only pleia2 to go
<pleia2> I didn't realize someone had opped me either
<jthan> lazyPower: WHO ARE YOU?
<lazyPower> jthan: I am a mutant hampster sent from teh future across the galaxy to impress and confuse you. how am I doing?
<jthan> Meh. College is more confusing than people o the internet
<lazyPower> Can be, depends on which course you're referring to
<jthan> Well I haven't had time for any fun ones yet :-/
<jthan> I'm taking a geography class now that I really enjoy because it's small and discussion based and revolves around the environmental crisis.
<teddy-dbear> the world as we know it is back to normal
<teddy-dbear> the bear is happy :-D
<lvmer> Well this group seems pretty awesome. Is it mostly Philadelphia area?
<jthan> Sadly.
<jthan> And I only say that because I know for some in further areas where we are not, it is sometimes tough to attend events.
<jthan> lvmer: Where abouts do you reside?
<lvmer> 10m south of the airport 0.0
<jthan> Oh. So Philly.
<jthan> Well then you're in luck.
<lvmer> coincidentally :)
<JonathanD> Hi.
<JonathanD> Hey lvmer
<JonathanD> lvmer: so we'll see you Saturday the 20th right?
<lvmer> that's actually probably a good day
<JonathanD> lvmer: the invite has not gone out yet, but there's a linuxy/geeky social thing happening that day.
<jthan> I want to go!
<lvmer> jonathanD: ah cool
<JonathanD> jthan: I'll copy the ML when I send it out.
<jthan> I won't actually be home yet.
<JonathanD> jthan: oh :(
<JonathanD> It'll be 11:30 in Blue Bell. We're getting food, probably around $15 a person.
<jthan> I know :-/ Sorry.
<lvmer> JonathanD: ah you run the DE group too xD
<JonathanD> lvmer: I don't run any groups, I just chill with a lot of them :P
<jthan> I used to run the calendar for this group.
<jthan> jedijf: btw, still have write access, don't know if that's an issue.
<JonathanD> lvmer: I host events that people from various groups go to.
<JonathanD> lvmer: like geeknics, and fosscon.
<lvmer> ah
<jedijf> jthan: only issue is nothing to write to calendar :(
<jedijf> jthan: soon though
<JonathanD> lvmer: and I sorta help with PLUG too.
<JonathanD> lvmer: you should join #plug btw.
<jthan> jedijf: Yeah. Mostly did not know if it was a rule that I had to be active to stay on the calendar admin.
<lvmer> Maybe newb.... what is plug?
<jedijf> jthan: soon you will write Linux holiday get together in Blue Bell
<jthan> On that note, I'll be pretty free for time in December/January beyond next week, so if you need anything on the calendar... :-p
<JonathanD> lvmer: Philadelphia Linux Users Group.
<lvmer> man, really need to get my google skills back in check. I spent a fair amount of time in ubuntu-server and never thought there would be cool groups like this
<jthan> That's how we all felt before we found here.
<JonathanD> lvmer: there's actually a lot in Philadelphia
<JonathanD> and around.
<lvmer> YES!
<jedijf> lvmer: join the loco
<jedijf> launchpad and then grep forums ml etc - get caught up in no time
<JonathanD> lvmer: PLUG meets 3 times a month, there's also hive76, a hackerspace.
<jedijf> lvmer: start here: http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/
<pleia2> recently upgraded to 14.04! ;)
<jedijf> and 12.10 is here
<lvmer> jedijf: gotcha
<jedijf> i need tosend you keys
<lvmer> pleia2: how was it, about to do the same
<pleia2> lvmer: read the apache upgrade info, otherwise smooth sailing
<lvmer> pleia2: gotcha, thanks :)
<pleia2> the tl;dr version is that sites-available files need to end in .conf now and my modules got a bit mixed up (had some trouble with mod_rewrite)
<mutantturkey> any bread making experience here?
<jthan> ChinnoDog and I!
<jthan> We used to banter about our bread all the time.
<mutantturkey> great
<mutantturkey> okay so i tried a batch with a good recipie
<mutantturkey> but i think the issue was the yeast
<mutantturkey> like, it didn't rise really
<jthan> So.. both of us mostly use a live sourdough starter and therefore don't really have to "activate" our yeast.. But, yes... If it didn't rise, probably a time or yeast issue.
<jthan> Did you keep it warm?
<mutantturkey> how?
<mutantturkey> how the heck am i supposed to know what 110 degrees is?
<mutantturkey> re: i waited an hour, punched it down and waited again for an hour
<mutantturkey> didn't really grow at all
<mutantturkey> the result was delicious but very dense bread
<jthan> Meh, sometimes the second rise isn't as significant.  Did it bake okay? was it really dense or what?
<jthan> Ooh.
<jthan> Yeah..
<mutantturkey> the first one didn't really risee
<jthan> Well, did you keep a warm/moist tea towel over the bowl?
<mutantturkey> any tips?
<mutantturkey> no what's a tea towel?
<mutantturkey> << total noob
<jthan> Well, just any towel really. Like.. a dish towel
<mutantturkey> yeah
<mutantturkey> i used only 1/4 oz packet
<jthan> Usually I'd knead my stuff, flop it into the bowl or dish, and then cover it with a moist towel or two even
<jthan> This helps it hold some heat and moisture
<jthan> How much yeast did it call for?
<mutantturkey> but it didn't really rise at all, so i think debugging this bread issue it's probably the yeast
<teddy-dbear> matzo
<mutantturkey> 25g/1oz fresh yeast or 2 tsp eastblent (quick-rise) dry yeast
<mutantturkey> 2 1/4 tsp == 1/4 oz
<jthan> It could just be bad yeast
<mutantturkey> i just got it !
<mutantturkey> maybe it's bad... its best if used by 2016 though
<mutantturkey> i think it could be a temperature issue
<mutantturkey> like not hot enough to activate it
<jthan> Just get a sourdough starter
<jthan> That's some good stuff
<jedijf> mutantturkey: radiators in your house? my grandmother used to wrap and put the pizzelle dough on top of the radiator - philly rowhome proofbox
<mutantturkey> yes yes i do have thouse
<mutantturkey> jedijf: row home FTW
<mutantturkey> jthan: i am not crazy about sourdough
<jedijf> radiator heat for the nose/breathing win
<jthan> mutantturkey: if you don't leave it sit as long as recipes call for, it can be pretty mild
<mutantturkey> i'm trying a specific swiss recipie my mum makes though
<mutantturkey> so
<jedijf> ....ask mum
<mutantturkey> i did
<mutantturkey> she says i'm a fool for trying
<mutantturkey> jthan: http://www.thefrugalgirl.com/2010/02/wednesday-baking-troubleshooting-yeast-bread/
<mutantturkey> i read on the internet that...
<mutantturkey> my dough is too stiff?
<mutantturkey> i mean it was pretty stiff i think, the directions says it should be pulling of the bowl when you kneed it
<jthan> Yeah, there should be some springiness to it
<jthan> I think after you bake it, they mean
<mutantturkey> 'to a fairly firm dough whih does no tstick excessively to the hands or the bowl'
<ChinnoDog> Meaning not so wet that it sticks to everything.
<ChinnoDog> Wet dough will not only stick to everything but if you try to create a freestanding loaf without a mold it will sag until it is flat.
<lazyPower> i love kneading dough
<lazyPower> its a great way to deal with frustration
<lazyPower> just beat it until it submits
<JonathanD> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/plug-friends-mas-party-tickets-14889070611
<JonathanD> Party Thingy.
<rmg51> PACS Saturday :P
<waltman> come by afterwards!
<rmg51> I'm there till 3pm
<rmg51> then I have to head home to relieve the babysitter
<waltman> :*
<waltman> :(
<jthan> just eyes in the night
<jthan> :
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-10
<lazyPower> stupid jack audio
 * lazyPower kicks it
<lazyPower> unable to register my usb soundcard
<lvmer> lazyPower: aw, you're going to miss the show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX2d1LamXb0
<lvmer> :p
<lazyPower> oh i have a workign and functional audio setup
<lazyPower> i just cannot map this usb audio card in jack for w/e reason
<lazyPower> the idea was to move off my system soundcard to using a usb soundcard for my mixing and audio work - thus freeing the rest of my system to still do its thing as usual.
<lvmer> interesting. Sounds fun. Would help, but you'd be surprised how noobie I am xD
<lazyPower> eh its no trouble :)
<lazyPower> More just a discovery session of whats possible with audio routing in jack and my applications
<lazyPower> i thought i had a bulletproof solution to mix audiostreams, but i was sadly incorrect
<mutantturkey> FOSSCONN CANCELLED. BREADCON TO REPLACE
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> lazyPower: interesting work - we should add you to planet - blog it - then all I have to do is remember to read it - I should be doing same (eventually) with some ham projects
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> jedijf: i'm on planet :)
<lazyPower> jedijf: however, i did find a proper solution. wahtever app to pulse-jack-sink, and then route to the output/intputs i need and it seems it works. I'll be trying to reproduce it tonight when i go live
<lazyPower> ssweeny: how benevolent are we feeling?
<ssweeny> lazyPower, my benevolence knows no bounds
<lazyPower> ssweeny: should we reschedule friday then?
<lazyPower> lisa says she cant make it due to year end contract negotiations
<ssweeny> lazyPower, yeah i just saw the mail
<ssweeny> lazyPower, that's fine with me
<lazyPower> allright, i'll call M&P and cancel
 * ssweeny sheds a single tear
<ssweeny> been thinking about that place for a week :)
<lazyPower> Just means it will be extra awesome when we do show up and chow down
<ssweeny> absolutely
<lazyPower> absence makes the taste buds stronger
<lazyPower> or is that absynth? i forget which
<ssweeny> i'm sure the absinthe helps
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-11
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<SamuraiAlba> Where am I, and why am I in this hand basket?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<pleia2> we're having a rain day here in northern california, I'll stop picking on pennsylvania for their lame snow days (I grew up in maine)
<waltman> how much rain does it take to shut down SF?
 * waltman notes that it was snowing on my way into work today :)
<pleia2> this storm is calling for 1-4 inches in a 12 hour period, plus high winds (up to 50mph)
<pleia2> it's a strong storm, but it's still just rain, not even a thunderstorm
<waltman> Sounds like your basic garden-variety noreaster
<pleia2> worse up north, calling for hurricane force winds in the sierra nevadas
<pleia2> so, don't go skiing today :)
<waltman> Sounds like an awesome day to go surfing though!
<pleia2> looking at 20 ft waves in santa cruz, which is already known for a brutal undertoe, I wouldn't recommended it :)
 * waltman will never understand why SF gets so crazy every time you get a little rain
<pleia2> poor drainage, so things flood pretty massively, and people don't know how to drive on slick roads
<waltman> Oh, and it's currently 36 in Philly. What's the temp in SF?
<pleia2> 57
<pleia2> normal day
<waltman> Aren't you folks in the middle of a big drought?
<pleia2> yep, worst in a century
<pleia2> it was rainy last week too, so our reservoirs are finally filling up some
<pleia2> was getting scary low
<MutantTurkey> okay - i really and regretting not ever delving into .net and windows because now that I need a job and everything is C# and ASP.net that
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-12
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning people, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> morning JonathanD and teddy-dbear
<JonathanD> Hows it going?
<ChinnoDog> morning all
<lazyPower> o/
<teddy-dbear> \o
<lazyPower> <o/
<Guest16721> just got mod status on /r/philadelphia!
<Guest16721> nick mobileturkey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-07
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazypower> o/
<lazypower> ssweeny: ping 2 re planning lunch. I'm heading out of state on the 18'th
<lazypower> if we can do it before, thats tops, if not - we can plan after the new year when i'll be back in state
<ssweeny> hmm
<ssweeny> lazypower, I could do it Tues or Thurs next week
<lazypower> oh brilliant
<lazypower> dealers choice in that case :) I'm open both days it looks like
<ssweeny> yeah I don't have anything. Let's go for Thursday
<lazypower> Meat & Potatoes or shall we get adventerous?
<ssweeny> Dealer's choice :)
<lazypower> haha
<lazypower> allright. I'll hit ya with a calendar invite today/tomorrow once i've got a reservation in
<ssweeny> sounds good
<lazypower> ssweeny: no dietary concerns right?
<ssweeny> lazypower, none
<lazypower> perfect. ta i'll quit pinging you on this fine tuesday morning then
<ssweeny> No worries. Things are pretty slow today. I just have one landing to worry about
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-09
<rmg51> Morning
 * L3gacy passes out bacon
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoBunny> morning
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here using onedrive-d?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-10
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-11
<rmg51> Morning
<L3gacy> Morning :D
<L3gacy> I finish my degree in may! :D
<rmg51> 8-)
<L3gacy> Much fun
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Merry... something. https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CV88NVlVEAAMFSW.jpg:large
<lazypower> ChinnoDog I approve
<lazypower> :shipit:
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-12
<teddy-dbear> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy'
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-15
<waltman> I know I asked this a few weeks ago, but I'm going to be setting up a new ubuntu home machine this weekend. Do I want server or desktop? 16.04 or 16.10?
<rmg51> waltman: 16.04 is an LTS. that's good for 2 years before a new LTS comes out
<waltman> Right, but maybe I want to keep up with the latest version?
<rmg51> if this is for home use only, probably desktop
<rmg51> then 16.10
<rmg51> I've been staying with LTS' for the last couple of years
<waltman> Is the difference that desktop comes with Unity, or whatever the desktop UI is these days?
<rmg51> I just don't feel like upgrading every 6 months
<rmg51> desktop is Unity
<waltman> I've been running debian testing and upgrading nearly every day for the past 15 years :)
<rmg51> unless you go with something like xubuntu
<waltman> I don't really like xfce, so I might try the default UI and see if I like that better.
<rmg51> you can always add another desktop later
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> waltman: give Lubuntu (lxde) a testdrive too
<icey> ahoy
<icey> waltman: rmg51 16.04 will actually be supported by Canonical for 5 years as an LTS
<waltman> I think I'm going to try to keep it up to date with the latest and greatest.
<icey> waltman: I wouldn't recommend my setup, I've been running nightly for about a month now, it's *msotly* fine but randomly weird things hhappen
<waltman> Latest and greatest official releases :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> I had at least 4" of snow on my car. Took longer than I expected to clear it all off.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> how you doing today teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> all is good on my end
<waltman> teddy-dbear: Are you set for another nap this afternoon if it snows?
<teddy-dbear> I'm up for a nap anytime
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> So long teddy - going on a trip ?
<InHisName> To a grocery store maybe ?  Hmmmmm
<JoeBk> hello
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-11
<swift110> hey all
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
